# First Trip



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Well we will be leaving for our first trip in our new 28bhs on wednesday. cant wait even if its only a hour away. Ill report back as to how it goes


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Enjoy you maiden voyage, hope yall have a great time. We won't be heading out anywhere for a couple of weeks. Have a good trip.

Leon


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

macfish ... crawfish ... Yikes! Where's my TackleBox!?!









Congrats, macfish....our maiden voyage begins Friday AM! I know you're excited!!! Where are you headed? Lots of options in a radius around Cinci. (I lived in Findlay for many years...loved the Cinci Zoo!)


----------



## mskyoutback (Jul 27, 2004)

macfish said:


> Well we will be leaving for our first trip in our new 28bhs on wednesday. cant wait even if its only a hour away. Ill report back as to how it goes
> [snapback]100573[/snapback]​


We'll be there to visit Friday after Bob gets home. I'm looking forward to it almost as much as you are!
Sheri


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Whoo Hoo, Macfish!*

Have a fun and safe maiden voyage!
We are going to want to see pictures...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jerry have a great and safe trip
We'll be here waiting to hear the stories of your first trip out









Don


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

*Have a great trip, Macfish!!!*


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like a GREAT trip. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

macfish said:
 

> Well we will be leaving for our first trip in our new 28bhs on wednesday. cant wait even if its only a hour away. Ill report back as to how it goes
> [snapback]100573[/snapback]​


My bet is you'll be talking about where you are going next before you ever get home from the first trip. Have a ball








Darlene


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

First trip went well t t passed with a's across the board. Found 2 small leaks just had to tighten plastic fittings on hot water heater,and under the sinkMINOR things.

mskyoutback (sheri ) and family visited us on sat night and we all witnessed the most fantastic display of lightning we have ever seen. trailer withstood high winds and all.

I have pictures to upload but will have to be another time as my computer has a virus and iam using my sons laptop.

aNYONE IN THE CINCINNATI area lookin for a place to camp try Little farm on the river in rising sun indiana great place if you have little kids. but also for us adults cause they have sites right on the ohio river which is couple hundred yards away from kiddie haven. if there is intrest we could look into a rally.

See yea all soon

ill be back in the live chat as soon as my computer gets fixed

PS IF YOU DONT OWN A OUTBACK GET ONE NOW


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Jerry that's great that your trip went well








Also glad to hear the TT pass with all A's
Sounds like a great place may have to look into it in the future
We'll be waiting for you in the Chat Room when you get your comp. straighten out









Don


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

macfish,

Glad you had an enjoyable trip and everything went well with the Outback.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad all went well. Welcome home!


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

Cant wait to get out again but before i do i thought of a question is there any thing i should ??the fresh water tank while not in use?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I don't know the answer to your question shy 
I just wanted to say .......... Glad everything went well your first trip out!!









Tami


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congrats on the great first trip, macfish!









Glad to hear it all went well, and you had free entertainment as well!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

if your intrested i just posted a few pics in my gallery please check em out


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

macfish,

Happy to hear all went well with your 1st trip. As far as your question, it depends on how long the trailer is going to sit and be stored. I usually drain the tanks completely and refill fresh with 5 to 10 gallons just before we head out for the next trip.

C-Mac


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

First of many great adventures!!

Congrats on getting the first trip under your belt.


----------

